# tracking ip addresses...



## stronghold

ok now just wondering how you track someone's ip address, of the net, ie: from msn messenger??

is this legal??

i heard once you have ip you can locate the computer, true?

is doing that legal if possible?

thanks..


----------



## Praetor

Well it depends why you're tracking them. If it's legal then you'll know it before you start the trace  (i.e., security compaies etc)


----------



## kharmini91

I believe that if you have an open IM with someone from MSN Messenger, you can go to the DOS prompt and type NETSTAT.  It should show you any IPs connected to your computer.  (I'm pretty sure- don't hold me to it.)


----------



## Lorand

Netstat will offer you the msn-client's IP only if you start a file transfer of an audio conversation with him through msn.


----------



## RewtKidd

there's like, um... tons of ways to get an ip.. what i usually do is just send a simple email sayin' hey what's happenin' or somethin' along those lines and ask a question... and just view the header files, just go to options or whatever and click full for message headers or whatever... when you get your email it should look something like this

Received: from xw8.bestneted.com ([64.70.53.140]) by mc9-f3.hotmail.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(5.0.2195.6824); Sun, 22 Aug 2004 12:04:32 -0700 
X-Message-Info: JGTYoYF78jEU5M8PY78WWckgOb3gD3+z 
Message-Id: <2vhdq1$1bfpkg@xw8.bestneted.com> 
X-Confirm-Reading-To: 460019191 
Return-Path: ouwx105441mjzm@wva.betsntbt.com 
X-OriginalArrivalTime: 22 Aug 2004 19:04:32.0332 (UTC) FILETIME=[DB81C8C0:01C4887A]

we're assuming 64.70.53.140 is the ip of the sender. just fire up your browser and type in http://visualroute.visualware.com/ register and then put in your pin... type in the ip and hit trace... it's pretty nice, it won't tell you exact address but usually get realitivly close, you can freak out people, it's pretty cool.


----------

